# اريد مساعدة induction machine fault detection



## خارج عن السيطرة (30 أبريل 2012)

hello every one I need help in 'induction machine fault diagnosis ''specially in the stator because I already did it with the rotor iI use signal processing methode with the stator curent please help


----------



## أحمدبيك (4 يونيو 2012)

استخدم جهاز Megger لفحص العازلية. مشاكل العازلية قد لاتظهر مع الجهد المنخفض، في هذه الحالة نلجأ لفحص العازلية عند 1000 فولت. بالطبع، تتوفر عدة مراحل، 500، 1000 و 2000 فولت.


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

